# $9.81 worth of prevention. Minn Kota Riptide Ulterra 80



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

An ounce of prevention that could could prevent a bad day on the water.

Decided to dedicate a little time this morning to complete preventative maintenance on my 2017 Minn Kota Riptide Ulterra 80. I found the following video from Minn Kota and though "yea, not a bad idea". So glad I did!






While completing this maintenance inspection I found a cracked part. 









Jumped online Fish 307 and ordered a new part, $9.81. 

Just a friendly reminder that from time to time it's a good idea to inspect your rig during down time.

Cheers!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

after having 3 of them over the years, not a minnkota fan. is garmin making a motor now?


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

Power-pole was rumored to be making one. Now a 2 year old rumor?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Garmin Force® Trolling Motors


Force Trolling Motors are the most powerful and efficient trolling motor available with features that include built in auto-pilot, wireless foot pedal, and more.




www.garmin.com


----------

